# Can't load driver parameters into WInISD Pro



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been trying to load the parameters for the Dayton RSS315HA-8 but not having success. I enter the T/s Parameters and the physical dimensions but I get an inconsistency error. I'm entering the proper values but WinISD Pro won't allow me to save them.

I'm trying to model a slot vented box for the 8 ohm 12" HF woofer, optimized for home theater use. I found a .wdr file but it's for the 4 ohm version and different than the 8.

If somebody wants to take a shot at this here's a link to the datasheet: http://www.parts-express.com/docs/s...hfa8-12-inch-reference-hf-subwoofer-8-ohm.pdf

:help:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi gibroni.

We have a guide on how to do this right here on HTS. Follow the guide and you should have no problem at all :T

WinISD Input Tutorial


----------

